# What saddle do you recommend for hunting?



## astridday (22 February 2012)

Help please!  I'm looking at getting a new saddle and am looking atthe Ideal Impala/whitakers/albions but need a saddle with a flattish panel, biggish knee blocks and a flattish but comfy seat.  Is this impossible??  What works for you?


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (22 February 2012)

Well I've hunted in a John Whitaker which I love, but with my new horse an Albion fitted her a lot better and so ride her in that, find it very comfy, this is first time I've had an Albion. Have also ridden and hunted in ideals, not sure which model. Have hunted a lot off different horses and I would say that it's trail and error and to go with the one that fits you and the horse the most, and make sure that you will be able to pull your pedals up and down.


----------



## sbloom (22 February 2012)

I'll be interested in the replies as I'm developing a niche range of saddles for larger seat sizes, and one will be a GPJ aimed partly at the hunting market - mine will be reasonably wide at the rear of the seat, moderate twist, wide panels for comfort for the horse (most CC saddles are not ideal for hunting) and then knee blocks on velcro to allow for riders of different sizes.


----------



## JenHunt (22 February 2012)

I hunt in a Wow shallow seat with XC flaps. But then I don't like to feel constrained in the saddle, and this is comfortable for all day!

my sister hunted in a stubben siegfried.


----------



## star (22 February 2012)

i hunt in an Albion k2 jump saddle and love it. The lovely knee and thigh blocks have saved me a few times.


----------



## Happy Hunter (22 February 2012)

Albion k2 GP for me too - BUt then thats because it fits the horse! - Fits me too - but i didnt think of the Hunting 1st when purchasing - it was about 3rd on the list after horse and me!


----------



## cheekyvimto (23 February 2012)

i personally wouldnt hunt in a stubben.  infact wouldnt put one on my horse at all. they are made from extremly tough leather which makes them very hard wearing but there is no give in the leather so you end up with a horse with extremly sore back.

with the albions make sure you get a professional saddle fitter to fit them as they dont seem to fit brilliantly of the peg. they were originally designed by a doctor hence they are very comfortable to ride in but they didnt invest the same time into making them as comfortable for the horse. but they do adjust well so if you get a profesional saddle fitter to do them you should be ok.


----------



## Ella19 (23 February 2012)

I hunt in an ideal event in hunt pattern! It's designed with slightly further forward cut flaps than the pure event saddle. I have pmed you as my youngster has just outgrown hers.


----------



## Bernster (23 February 2012)

I use an Albion K2 jump but wasn't bought for hunting, was bought for jumping.  It's possibly a little too forward cut for those handbrake moments with yer feet jammed forward and leaning right back but I do feel pretty secure in it


----------



## Fiagai (23 February 2012)

cheekyvimto said:



			i personally wouldnt hunt in a stubben.  infact wouldnt put one on my horse at all. they are made from extremly tough leather which makes them very hard wearing but there is no give in the leather so you end up with a horse with extremly sore back.

with the albions make sure you get a professional saddle fitter to fit them as they dont seem to fit brilliantly of the peg. they were originally designed by a doctor hence they are very comfortable to ride in but they didnt invest the same time into making them as comfortable for the horse. but they do adjust well so if you get a profesional saddle fitter to do them you should be ok.
		
Click to expand...

If you can find them - the sister range to Stubben was the "West Clare" - great hunting saddle and very comfortable for a long day in the saddle.  Though if possible dont look at the latter ones with removable blocks - not half the saddle imo


----------



## L&M (23 February 2012)

One that fits!!

I hunt my ish in a Falcon Event and the cob in an Ideal. Both are very comfortable, and also have very good knee blocks which makes me feel more secure when jumping.


----------



## Bernster (23 February 2012)

I also hunted on a hireling once who was in a black country saddle.  Amazingly comfortable saddle but when I tried some of the newer ones I couldn't get one that fitted right or felt the same as that one!  Think they do a hunt one though.


----------



## PortwayPaddy (23 February 2012)

I've answered on your other thread.

Paddy


----------



## A1fie (23 February 2012)

I hunt in an Albion K2 jump saddle.  V comfortable.


----------



## cheekyvimto (23 February 2012)

i dont think stubbens think are unconfortable for us as such i just think they are horrid for the horse


----------



## DollyDolls (24 February 2012)

Ideal Grandee for one horse.  It has a flatish seat, and square cantle.  Quite large knee blocks and I would describe it as the perfect combination of GP and Jumping.

The other has a straight cut Ideal Working hunter (ie the show style).  But that horses' action is much easier to sit to & has very big shoulders.


----------



## Lucyad (24 February 2012)

A saddle to fit the horse, and a good seat saver!!! (currently suede Heather Moffat memory foam one).  I have, however, learned that sticky bum breeches and suede seat saver means something has to give!  Ouch!


----------



## oakash (27 February 2012)

A Reactor Panel GP saddle. Technically advanced and brilliant at spreading the weight when you are in the saddle for 5 or 6 hours.


----------



## Always_A_Moody_Mare (27 February 2012)

The couple of times I have been was in an Albion K2 Jump, it was very comfortable and very secure


----------



## racingdemon (27 February 2012)

Used to hunt in a black country but now hunt in a Pessoa, which I love, flat seat, forward cut but no big blocks & very comfy!


----------



## Copperpot (29 February 2012)

Have used Albion K2 jump and now have Black Country Ricochet. Very comfy!!


----------

